# Frage ueber Prototype Pattern?



## Hatem (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Ich lerne den Prototype Entwurfmuster, leider koennte ich aber nicht verstehen: wie dieser Muster die Zahl der 
Unterklassen reduzieren kann. Ich meine, wie kann ich ihn anstatt Abstract Factory benuzten.

Koennte mir jemand das erklaeren (durch ein Beispiep wenn moeglich).

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Hatem


----------



## Pulvertoastman (11. Mai 2006)

Woher kommt die Aussage, dass die Anzahl der Unterklassen reduziert wird?

Ich verwende den Prototype oftmals in Verbindung mit einer Factory. Eigentlich sind daher Factory und Prototype nicht unbedingt gegensätzlich.


----------



## byte (11. Mai 2006)

Die Anzahl an Unterklassen *im Vergleich zum Fabrikmethodenmuster* ist beim Prototyp Muster reduziert, so sollte es richtig heissen. Während Du bei der Fabrik quasi für jedes Produkt einen konkreten Erzeuger implementierst, brauchst Du beim Prototypmuster eben nur diesen Prototypen und klonst ihn. Die Erzeugerklassenhierarchie fällt damit weg, demnach gibts weniger Unterklassen (als beim Factory Method Pattern).


----------

